# My version of Jan's "Bas Sterling"



## awJCKDup (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, Here are some pics of my latest project. I'd like to thank Jan Ridders for his plans, they were great as usual. The sterling turned out being a little tougher than I thought it would, when I finally submersed the cylinders under water I found the leak that had been keeping it from running. I never could get it to run on just a tea candle, so I made a small alcohol burner.


----------



## awJCKDup (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's a video of the Sterling running





John


----------



## shred (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like a good runner to me!

Love the flywheel design!
Flame flywheel for a flame powered stirling!

Really like the base and all the brass accents!

Great work all around!

Andrew


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 24, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 24, 2011)

Its beautiful :bow:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## slkride (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW that is just aw some,that just raised the bar about 17 notches 



                                            Tom


----------



## seagar (Mar 25, 2011)

I love the combination of the engine and the wood stand.

Ian (seagar)


----------



## Maryak (Mar 25, 2011)

Sterling Work ;D :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## awJCKDup (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

"Flame flywheel for a flame powered stirling!"

Yes Lazylathe, I thought it was fitting also.
John


----------



## MatiR (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work!

My build is behind schedule but at about 80% so I hope to post soon.

Just in case I have some problems when it comes time to fire it up, where exactly was the leak in yours?

Best regards, Mati


----------



## awJCKDup (Mar 25, 2011)

Mati, the leak I had was at the cold cylinder to cylinder plate. Jan says to use silicon sealant, which I did. I also disassembled the engine a couple times, but since the cylinder was "stuck" to the mounting plate, I did not remove it and reseal it. My mistake. But when I took it apart to buff it up, I machined a groove and inserted an o-ring.
Good luck with your build, I hope we see it soon!

John


----------



## MatiR (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks John, I'll keep that in mind. I generally work on the engine on weekends, so a few weeks hopefully will get it done.

Mati


----------

